# Thomson TG585 v7 keeps restarting



## riverdoe02 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello, I have a problem with my Thomson TG 585 v7. 

I've had a look around these forums (I'm sure I found a thread with someone who had a similar problem but I can't find it now). Before Christmas, our phone lines were upgraded and we're now on an LL2 line, so the old modem became defunct and we were sent this one as compensation.

The problem is it keeps resetting itself. It does a Warm Kernel Restart every few days. I don't have a screencap, but will get one the next time it does so. Also, whenever the phone rings, the internet cuts out even though we're supposed to have broadband. There is an event in the firewall. I have tried disabling the router's firewall, but it still keeps happening. After doing a little bit of exploring and checking around, I've found that although I have a local ISP, the router uses a BE gateway.

This is what is displayed in the event log:

06:01:42 (since last boot)	GRP Default destination is routed via gateway 78.105.184.1


06:01:42 (since last boot)	DHCC lease ip-address 78.105.185.152 bound to intf DynamicIP


06:01:42 (since last boot)	DHCC IP address 78.105.185.152 (255.255.252.0) set on intf DynamicIP: ok.


06:01:35 (since last boot)	FIREWALL event (1 of 3): deleted rules


06:01:35 (since last boot)	xDSL linestate up (ITU-T G.992.5; downstream: 8187 kbit/s, upstream: 966 kbit/s; output Power Down: 19.0 dBm, Up: 12.0 dBm; line Attenuation Down: 20.0 dB, Up: 10.0 dB; snr Margin Down: 6.0 dB, Up: 6.5 dB)


06:01:12 (since last boot)	FIREWALL event (1 of 3): created rules


06:01:12 (since last boot)	GRP Default destination is not routed anymore via gateway 78.105.184.1


06:01:12 (since last boot)	DHCC IP address 78.105.185.152 deleted: ok


06:01:12 (since last boot)	xDSL linestate down


05:59:46 (since last boot)	GRP Default destination is routed via gateway 78.105.184.1


This is the information from my modem:
Product Name: TG585 v7
Serial Number: CP0937SF4CN
Software Release:	7.4.20.3
Software Variant: BR
Boot Loader Version:	1.0.0
Product Code: 36588280
Board Name: CANT-P

My computer and laptop is running XP Service Pack 3. My computer was built a week ago with brand new components, so I'm positive it's not my computers/routers. I am positive the problem is with the modem itself. Could it be the firmware? Because from what I've been reading, there's no way to upgrade it without the danger of frying the router.

Apologies if this is too much information, this is what I've got. I will get screencaps if I can catch it when it happens.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

I would do a firmware update of the router, download it from the manufacturer's site, then a Router Reset to the factory Default settings and re-configure everything including your Security.

If after the reset you're still having the same issue then I would start shopping for a new router :smile:


----------



## riverdoe02 (Mar 22, 2010)

I am still having this issue. And there is no way to do a firmware update without physically taking the router apart and resoldering it. As these routers are locked in the UK... 

Also tried returning to factory default settings and resetting it periodically. Also tried leaving it off overnight and only having it on when I was in the house. This seemed to help for a few days but now there seems to be a problem with the line itself. 

In the event log, the router keeps saying linestate up, then linestate down. I checked with ISP and they said that there were over 1,000 changes to the line in the space of 24 hours. 

Could this be that the router does not have the proper settings? (it came preconfigured as they changed the lines at the exchange. The letter telling us about it arrived three days after the fact, along with the new router)

I have also bought a new router but the same problem keeps happening with that one. It is a Linksys Wag 320N. The internet stays up for an average of 90 seconds and then goes down again.

Could it be that the router does not have the proper settings? Or could this be an issue with the line itself? 

I have the router connected to the master socket where the line comes into my house. 

Also, I have had a look around online and it seems like the Thomson router I have will only let me in on Administrator level but I can't see the VPI/VCI settings or any of the information that my ISP has provided for me to check. When I did try and get into a higher level, the router locked me out for hours. I had to do a manual reset before it would let me back in again.


----------

